# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Novos Projectos >  Cubo Reef

## Alvaro Gama

Boas...

Já estou ligado à aquariofilia desde 1992, depois fiz um intervalo de alguns anos e voltei novamente à 3 anos.
Tenho neste momento um aquario com sensivelmente 500lts, com 12 Discus e decidi agora iniciar esta aventura nos salgados!!!


Como tinha cá por casa um cubo que não lhe dava uso, decidi arrancar...

A intenção do aquário é manter alguns moles e uns ocelaris e mais 2 ou 3 "peixitos" pequenos ... 

Assim sendo aqui fica o setup do aquário...

Aquario - Cubo 50x50x50
Escumador - Deltec MCE 300
Termostato - Eheim 150W 
Bomba circulação -  3000L/H
Iluminação - Calha com 2x36w PPL
Rocha Viva - 10 Kg
Substracto - 8Kg de Areia TMC
água - Para ciclar foi de um aquário de um Grande Amigo e água do Cabo Raso  :yb665: 

e é assim .. 

Logo já meto umas fotos, pois a montagem vai ser logo à noite, com ajuda de um Grande Amigo!!!

 :yb665:  :yb665: 

Este aquario vai ser montado no quarto do meu filhote mais velho, sendo ele o principal responsavel pela manutenção...
vamos ver o que isto vai dar.....

 :yb663:  :yb663:  :yb663:

----------


## Sérgio Jacinto

VIva,

Boa sorte com o projecto

Saudações

----------


## Alvaro Gama

Conforme prometido aqui ficam algumas fotos!!!!







Aqui o Amigo Paulo, com as mãos dentro de água....

Deviam estar todas sujas, pois a água ficou turva....  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624: 









e foi este o resultado final....









Espero que comentem....

----------


## Luis Santos

Boas ,gostei do layout ,mas acho que tens ai pedras para fazer melhor .
Apesar de ser um cubo ,penso que  se fugires um pouco do centro do aquario só tens a ganhar.Apesar de ser para moles ,mais uma bomba de circulação não se perdia nada .Agora é fazer o ciclo e ser paciente . :SbOk2:

----------


## PauloOliveira

Ficou muito bom amigo Álvaro ...

Agora é ir com calma e Descontracção .... um dia destes já vais ver isso com mais cor ..  :Wink: 

Abração ...

----------


## Alvaro Gama

Boas,

aqui ficam alguns desenvolvimentos....

YouTube - &#x202a;VID 00001 20110520 2136&#x202c;&rlm;

 :SbSourire2:  :SbSourire2:  :SbSourire2:

----------


## TiagoRPereira

Parabens por este novo projecto

Quanto tempo tem este aquario?
Pelo que percebi foi dia 13/05/2011 e reparei que ao dia de hoje ja tens 2 Ocealaris.Não achas que foi muito cedo a introdução dos mesmos?

----------


## Alvaro Gama

Pois...

Acho que não, os valores estavam todos OK, a água introduzida no aquario, parte dela, foi água de outro aquario e o resto com água do mar.

Por enquento, está tudo a correr às mil maravilhas e os Ocealaris estão a comer muito bem...

 :SbOk:  :SbOk3:

----------


## Luis Santos

Boas Alvaro  ,respondendo á tua pm,eu tentava esconder o termostato com uma ilha mais alta ,e depois  algumas pedras mais pequenas   a fazer de ilha  a partir do meio   do aquario para o canto direito (mas sem encostar ao vidro) :SbOk2:

----------


## Alvaro Gama

Boas

Depois de algumas opiniões, alterei o layout e agora está assim...



Depois coloco mais umas novidades....
 :yb665:  :yb665:  :yb665:

----------

